# New member intro & Shop pics



## WhisperFan (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi - new member here.  I joined to do some research and develop some plans.  I'd like to build a small steam engine or possibly even a flame-eater this winter when it is cold out and I want an indoor project.

This is my shop






I have a 'round-ram' Bridgeport vertical mill running off a home built 3-phase rotary phase converter.  The lathe is a 12x36 Enco.  The surface grinder is a manual Boyar-Schultz
















I suspect the quality control of the Enco wasn't the best (judging be the following photo) but it is pretty tight, and I have used it to do some accurate turning, so I can't complain too much.






Anyone with a suggestion to a good first steam engine, or project, please feel free to jump in and suggest one.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful shop Whisper...way too clean...but nice  Welcome to the forum too.

Bill


----------



## ninefinger (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice spacious shop!
I guess 30 degrees is really important so you have a wide margin to get it right.

As for a good first steam engine - many of Elmer Verburg's engines are great to start with.  He had a series called "showcase" in Live Steam magazine starting in December 1980 that are fairly easy and good beginers projects. I built the first one (wobbler) with my dad when I was a teenager...he supervised and I did all the machine work / handle turning.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## WhisperFan (Jul 29, 2012)

I heard that the piston on a flame-eater is pretty critical, and needs to be .0003 to .0005 slip fit to properly operate.

I'm leaning in this direction because it is such a simple design ... but I don't know.

I had to take that photo of the graduations on the compound rest, because I spoke about it once on another talk forum and one of the members jokingly said that he didn't believe me (at least I think he was joking)  In any event - he called me out and I had to 'prove' it!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 29, 2012)

Look here



http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f27/selecting-first-engine-build-15183/

and here
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?p=191318#post191318


Tin


----------



## Damau (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice looking shop with some good looking equipment.

Like b.lindsey said, "too clean".  Get to making some chips fly around in there.

I hope you come up with a good project.


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 29, 2012)

Welcome Whisper. A very neat and tidy workshop. It's given me incentive to clean up my messy shop


----------



## larry1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Whisper,  Welcome,  Great looking shop, best of luck.   larry


----------



## ninefinger (Jul 31, 2012)

WhisperFan said:


> I heard that the piston on a flame-eater is pretty critical, and needs to be .0003 to .0005 slip fit to properly operate.
> 
> I'm leaning in this direction because it is such a simple design ... but I don't know.



Well I'm about half way through building "poppin" which was also published in Live Steam magazine in the early 80's (Nov 1980 to exact).  We'll see how I did on piston fit but I think I got it.  It is quite a small engine and the fasteners are tiny for some stuff (00-80) but it is otherwise straight forward as you say.  remaking a piston to get a good fit wouldn't be the end of the world if it came to that.  I will probably put a build thread up some time but my progress is painfully slow (a part every month or 3..) due to work and family commitments...

Good luck with whatever it is you choose.

Mike


----------

